# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی برای ِسوم دبیرستانی

## Khodkar

سلام به همه ی ِدوستان. من سوم ریاض هستم و البته تموم شد و دارم میرم چهارم یا پیش. خیلی دوست دارم پزشک بشم ، ولی تاحالا زیست نخوندم (حتی یک صفحه !) میخواستم ببینم اگر بخوام تغییر رشته بدم ، ممکنه که زیست دوم و سوم و پیش رُ تا سال ِدیگه تموم کنم (؟)  اونم واسه کسی که تاحالا زیست نخونده (!) من متولد بهمن ماه ِ75 هستم ، میخواستم بدونم که آیا ممکنه سال ِ94 کنکور ندم و برم واسه 94 که توی ِاین دوسال  زیست بخونم؟آیا کار ِدرستی ه؟ ممنون از همگی دوستان.

----------


## Prison Break

زیست درس خیلی سختیه و حتی اگه بتونی نمره خوب هم بگیری و قبول شی بازم خیلی نیاز به کار داری تا به تست مسلط بشی

اگه به خودت باور داری که می تونی زیست رو واقعاً بکوب و خوب بخونی هر کاری که فکر می کنی درسته انجام بده... زیست خیلی مهمه و باید خیلی زیاد کار کنی تا موفق بشی 

اگه فکر میکنی این کار ریسکه و اطمینان 100٪ از موفقیتت نداری نیای بهتره...

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
بستگی به پشتكار و استعداد شما داره ، زيست شناسی را اگه با علاقه بخوانيد شيرين و يادگيری آن ساده است به جز مباحث زيست گياهی

----------


## mohamadbaha

پارسال منم که سوم تموم شد رفتم و تابستون روزی تقریبا 8 تا 9 ساعت زیست میخوندم که فقط تونستم پایه هارو بخونم اما بعدا تاثیر بدی روم داشت ...

چون یکسره میخوندم واقعا دلزده شدم......توصیه میکنم دوسه تا درس رو بخونی و همش حفظی نباشه چون زود دلزده میشی....حتی اگر خیلی بهش علاقه داشته باشی...

اخه من با اینکه خیلی بهش علاقه داشتم اینطوری شدم و امیدوارم موفق بشی ....نترس اما سعی کن روشت مناسب باشه و اگه میتونی برو مشاوره .

----------


## tahha

من بهت پیشنهاد میکنم که این کار رو نکنی .. 
زیست 2 که سخته < خودم ریاضی هستم ، اما وقتی دوستم از زیست میگفت ..... :Yahoo (13): 
زیست 3 هم که .............. :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## vseo

اگه واقعا به رشته پزشکی علاقه داری به نظر من اینکار رو بکن چون هنوز وقت زیادی داری و تو تابستون زیست 1 . 2 و پیش رو تموم کن . فقط تست های زیست مفهومی و ترکیبی طرح می شه پس فقط متکی به کتاب نباش ، از کتاب های کمک درسی جزوات اموزشی استفاده کن و کلاس خصوصی هم پیشنهاد نمی کنم چون وقتتو می گیره و تاثیری هم نداره البته یادت باشه  تابستون لاقل به جز زیست درس های پایه تجربی مثل ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک هم رو بخونی .
امیدوارم موفق بشی

----------

